# Is there a graceful way to get into a V-Berth??



## Aimlessness (Apr 22, 2017)

A female friend who had never "experienced" a V-Berth wanted to fulfill whatever crazy s&%t was on her bucket list so I, as a man always willing to please a woman, agreed. We made our way forward, her in the lead, where she was now standing nearly chest-high to the V-Berth mattress. "How do I get up there?" she asked. As a gentleman I offered her a push from behind still she crawled, twisted, contorted, and then turned to settle onto one side to watch me climb up in much the same manner without the friendly hand on the butt assistance she had enjoyed. So, question #1 is there a better way to get into a V-Berth?

I forewarned her of the lack of "head" room nonetheless her actions were more typical of an experience in a normal bed. She; thereby, caused herself and I some discomfort. So, question #2 for all of the sailing couples and those solos lucky enough to have this problem is there a better way?

Thanks.


----------



## Gail Peterson (Apr 16, 2017)

Haha, that's funny.....Yep, use a small step stool..... ;-)


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Aimlessness said:


> So, question #1 is there a better way to get into a V-Berth?


A step stool can help but is often in the way. A folding boat step can be a real help.

My approach is to back into the v-berth with a boost from a step if available and once solidly in place swing around on my behind. The second person has to be careful not to kick the first person. Depending on the width at the head of the v-berth I may sleep head forward which makes getting in and out more graceful.



Aimlessness said:


> So, question #2 for all of the sailing couples and those solos lucky enough to have this problem is there a better way?


Think it through and be creative. If you really need guidance I can draw you little cartoons. Practice makes perfect. A good sense of humor helps.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

That sounds like a fun scenario! I wish I had your problem!

So much more I could write - but I won't!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

No step needed. Just get down on yer hands and knees and let her walk up into the o'l v berth. Helps if your gal is on the lighter side.


----------



## rpludwig (Mar 13, 2017)

this should be an interesting discussion!

me thinks much depends on the boat & headroom or lack thereof, I've yet to figure it out on a C22 (1984 version), graceful or not (although it can be fun trying!)...perhaps a handhold above may help some, tis why we resort to the converted dinette & quarter berth, and leave the v berth for stowage...


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Never have been able to understand why so many people have so much trouble with V-berths. Sit down, swing your legs around, lay down. Seemed really obvious to me the very first time I used one, which was nearly 40 years ago now. Never had to give my wife any instructions, it was patently obvious to her, also.

And, yes, without being too indelicate, enjoying marital bliss in a V-berth only requires the most minimal of adjustments and is entirely possible for those who have long since accepted that they are "senior citizens."


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, so wife and I worked it out on a Capri 25 (barely enough headroom for one), I think you can figure it out.

Methinks this is merely a reason to brag.. but then, my hats off to you for the creative way of bragging.

Haven't had reason yet to figure it out on the Wavelength 24 (smaller yet in the berth than the Capri 25), keel stepped mast isn't gonna win me any brownie points either. Its been too cold for moonlight sails as yet this season, and the winds have been too good for reasons to find er um other recreation aboard  yet.

First time asking is creative... bringing it up again might look like you are putting notches in the bulkhead.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Uh,.....well,


no.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SHNOOL said:


> ...Methinks this is merely a reason to brag.. but then, my hats off to you for the creative way of bragging.....


Then again, maybe the female friend was more reluctant than is being suggested, adding to the awkwardness. 

Climb in head first and spin on knees, or scoot up on your butt in reverse and spin around. Effective is possible, graceful is not.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> ...Climb in head first and spin on knees, or scoot up on your butt in reverse and spin around. Effective is possible, graceful is not.


Wait... We're still talking about getting in the V-berth, right?:wink


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

CLucas said:


> Wait... We're still talking about getting in the V-berth, right?:wink


I should have said primal.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Build a sea chest that just jams into the space in front of the V-berth. Good for providing a step, and as a place to store shoes.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Put a step in there.
You may need climb out thru the forward hatch to escape...her...

I really don't like v-berths. They are for guests and stowage.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Of course, there is a graceful way to enter a Vee Berth, but the choice of technique all depends on whether you are a gymnast, and whether there is a hatch over the berth. If the first case is true and there is a hatch over the berth and it is open, you do a pull up through the hatch, then do a half Magyar, swinging into a Maltese and transition into a Planche as you slowly lower yourself gently onto the mattress. Extra style points are awarded if you point your toes and do not make 'old man noises'. 

If there is not a hatch or it isn't open, check that the pillows and blankets are appropriately arranged, enter the bed backwards, lifting your derrière gently but fully onto the edge of the mattress. Once firmly planted, lift your knees to your chest and use your arms to pivot approximately 150 degrees on your ischial tuberosity so that you end up with your outboard hip approximately parallel with the hull side edge of the bunk. Then gently lower upper part of your body simultaneously back into the corner of the bunk so that your head lands on your pillow at the same time that you lower your feet so they end up at the foot of the bed. (If you are concerned about your core strength, repeat the last part about 30 times.) 

What's the big deal?


----------



## Gail Peterson (Apr 16, 2017)

Heck, who can still lift their knees to their chest??....lol!!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Simple problems require simple solutions with materials at hand. A quick solution here. Please no can crushers on board.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

aeventyr60 said:


> Simple problems require simple solutions with materials at hand. A quick solution here. Please no can crushers on board.


You spent time on submarines, didn't you?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My wife gets the dinette berth, and I use a folding stool to access the Vee berth. Best of both worlds.

Gary


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

For some reason, the doorways on the T-33 are quite narrow. My spouse calls the entry into the v-berth "the birth canal."
But yeah, we use a step stool.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a folding step, mounted on the bulkhead opposite the v-berth, it works really well, as I have a 4' climb. It's nice to be able to fold out of the way when not in use, and also I don't want to store a stool somewhere..borrowing a page from Alton Brown...I don't like uni-tasker items.

You can find them relatively cheap at auto/rv shops...here's one for less than $9.

https://www.zoro.com/buyers-products-folding-step-silver-b2797z/i/G6068264/


----------



## Aimlessness (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks. That's a great idea. My V-Berth is also about 4' off the sole.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Aimlessness said:


> A female friend who had never "experienced" a V-Berth wanted to fulfill whatever crazy s&%t was on her bucket list so I, as a man always willing to please a woman, agreed. ...
> 
> Thanks.


I'm oddly curious about what else is on her bucket list.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm going to say no, there is no graceful way to enter the V berth. However, I have never failed to enjoy watching the process.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Since when did v-berths get so high??

Fetch broom, extend same, say "Fly, Witch! Fly!"

Last year I was in a generally nice resort hotel, apparently converted from a condo townhouse development that hadn't pulled through the last market crash, and the beds had mattresses SO thick that my feet cold barely touch the floor when I sat on the edge. I came *this* close to going down the road to the Home Depot and getting a hand saw to lop six inches off the bed legs.

Really, v-berths are getting that upscale these days?


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Ease of entering and exiting the V berth was a consideration when we were boat shopping. That and several dozen other considerations.

One advantage of a plumb or near plumb bow is that it is easier to design a V berth with a lower height - pushing the V berth forward and up doesn't add much interior space like it would with a more raked bow profile.

I would guess that the V berth in our J/32 is around 1 1/2 feet above the cabin sole.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Put your back to the ladder and use the whole salon as a running start. When you start your dive, aim high. Seriously. You can't change your trajectory once you're in the air.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

You folks realize that my Wavelength 24 has a HEADROOM of 4' right?
My Capri 25 had a headroom of 4'6"
Yep, lots of room 









here is the Wavelength (imagine this with a mast in there)...


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ajax_MD said:


> .... My spouse calls the entry into the v-berth "the birth canal."
> But yeah, we use a step stool.


Perhaps she was thinking "berth canal".

My first reaction to the original question was "Yoga." The whole discussion brought back happy memories of my Columbia 24. Thanks.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

i must say as I get old enough to regualrlly have aches and pains it is not as easy as it once was. I would always let the other get in first so it is easier. I fall in the camp of butt on then twist, but not as easy if there is someone already in there.


----------



## timangiel (Sep 8, 2006)

If you're worried about how graceful you look getting into your v-berth, then you haven't had enough to drink 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Another option, besides the running dive, is to ask the concierge for help. His tip depends on it.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

hahahaha.. our V is not all that high and even little grand daughters can get on the berth and love it there because they can stand and stick their heads through the hatch.

Only occasional guests sleep there. we use the V as a storage room. When I recovered the cushions I didn't bother with the head... Might do so now. Too cold to sleep there usually... we prefer the aft cabin.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Aimlessness said:


> So, question #1 is there a better way to get into a V-Berth?
> 
> #2 for all of the sailing couples and those solos lucky enough to have this problem is there a better way?
> 
> Thanks.


Easy

Open hatch above V-Berth

Stand on the deck with your feet spread apart over the center of the hatch facing forward.

Jump up so you can bring your feet together.

At the same time bring your elbows together to your side with your hands about eye level.

Properly executed you will grab the edge of the hatch with your hands and swing your feet under the deck to the bow and elegantly drop into the berth on your back.

This may take a little practice.

The first person has to roll to the side so the second person has room to land in the middle.

Be sure to video it.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Aimlessness said:


> A female friend who had never "experienced" a V-Berth wanted to fulfill whatever crazy s&%t was on her bucket list so I, as a man always willing to please a woman, agreed. We made our way forward, her in the lead, where she was now standing nearly chest-high to the V-Berth mattress. "How do I get up there?" she asked. As a gentleman I offered her a push from behind still she crawled, twisted, contorted, and then turned to settle onto one side to watch me climb up in much the same manner without the friendly hand on the butt assistance she had enjoyed. So, question #1 is there a better way to get into a V-Berth?
> 
> I forewarned her of the lack of "head" room nonetheless her actions were more typical of an experience in a normal bed. She; thereby, caused herself and I some discomfort. So, question #2 for all of the sailing couples and those solos lucky enough to have this problem is there a better way?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know about the v-berth, but I now have better insight to the hard **** thread :wink


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

davidpm said:


> Easy
> 
> Open hatch above V-Berth
> 
> ...


I found a video showing how it would be done.

It may take a couple of days training though.
Marine doing one of the hardest pull up


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

1. Set the auto pilot
2. Go below to the V berth area and open the forward hatch.
3. Assist you honey out of her trousers and into the V berth, head forward (or not, depending on foreplay/activity)
4. Stick your head up out the hatch and look for oncoming traffic or lobster pots. Now is the time to make sure you have the autopilot remote if available.
5. Remove trousers.
6. Repeat step 4
7. Get busy
8. Repeat step 4.
9. Trade positions, she may need to kneel at the foot of the Berth, or not.
10. Somebody, anybody, repeat step 4.
11. No matter what happens repeat step 4.
12. Have a beer, or a glass of wine, maybe a gatorade.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Don0190 said:


> I don't know about the v-berth, but I now have better insight to the hard **** thread :wink


I wonder why **** got **** out in my post, yet it is the title on another thread I referred too?????????


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

davidpm said:


> I found a video showing how it would be done.
> 
> It may take a couple of days training though.
> Marine doing one of the hardest pull up


Just found out some more about this guy.

Maybe 10 years of training.

Most pull ups in one minute | Guinness World Records


----------



## sati8d (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats really funny and i hope you 2 had a good laugh at it. We live aboard and the person already in bed should move aside as possible. I am 6' 245lbs, I go in head first turn the butt away from the wife, unless for fun...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Dave, I was a pretty hard kid when I was in the US Navy, but that jarhead was incredible. I could pull my legs up like that, but never even thought about sliding back and forth like he did in the video. Damned, that's one tough jarhead!

Gary


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

travlin-easy said:


> Dave, I was a pretty hard kid when I was in the US Navy, but that jarhead was incredible. I could pull my legs up like that, but never even thought about sliding back and forth like he did in the video. Damned, that's one tough jarhead!
> 
> Gary


Yes, and did you see his world record?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Personally, I like a spring board from a local gymnastics supply.


----------

